# Sleeping Issues with IBS-C



## Char28w (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone have sleeping issues with IBS-C? I often can't sleep with my stomach hurting. Is there anything I can do to help me sleep so that I can get up in the morning ? Also, do any suffers out there miss work too because of your IBS-C? I have a tough time in the mornings...i have gas, I'm huge from bloating, my stomach hurts and I fill full and like i should use the bathroom, but when i try of course nothing happens. it makes my mornings dreadful.


----------



## ZenMonk (Nov 2, 2007)

i have the same problem as you, only with time it got somewhat better. i used prilosec for a few years and i have no clue why but that worked wonders on the pain. Now i dont take it, because it can help to cause constipation. Now it's mostly a gurgling in my lower abs and movement in there that keeps me awake. Also, being constipated seems to stress me out a lot, which wakes me up and keeps me awake by raising my body temperature.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

If I am constipated before bedtime, I know that I won't sleep, so I take an enema. I have IBS-A, so I never know day to day if I will have C or D.


----------



## mh39 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am a new member, and I have ibs-c. I suffer from pain in the morning as well. It seems to be ok within an hour or so after waking up, and I haven't missed any work because of it. Yet, no matter how good I feel by the end of the day, the waking up is always the same- pain. I would really like to hear if anybody else is going through this, as I have tried EVERYTHING- eating early, drinking very strong peppermint tea before I go to bed,etc. I still wake up as if I were punched and stabbed at the same time. What's the deal with this? Everything else seems to be under control- I go to the bathroom regularly, doing ok on selected diet, have a good work out regimen. However the pain is making me crazy!I know it has something to do with being in a reclining position for 7-8 hours, yet even my doctors can't tell me why this is happening. Can anyone out there? Please tell!Many thanks-


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

HiWell I hate the morning routine of will I/won't I go - not that I have much pain it's just that I don't seem to be able to go. I currently take one senokot on a night and then rest and use FruitEze - so what is everybody else taking or doing to have a BM. But every morning I dread because sometimes even senokot doesn't produce a good enough BM to take away the bloating. And if I don't go I'm miserable for the rest of the day. Always used to be a morning person before all this started at Easter. I'm starting a new job on Tuesday after being unemployed for 11 months and in a way I'm sort of looking forward to it but dreading it at the same time because of the constipation issue. It's certainly hindered me going back to work as I wanted to get it sorted before I got a job without having to resort to laxatives and if that had been the case I would have been working long before now. But unfortunately no money and Christmas coming was stressing me out something rotten. And my problem is that I am so allergic and sensitive to so much that I am very limited to what I can take. But my Dr. is happy for me to take senokot to have a BM as he said it was better to take something and go as to take nothing and not go.So I know how everyone else feels with their morning routine. Seems like I need about 3 hours on a morning to feel comfortable enough to face the world.


----------



## 19837 (Mar 27, 2006)

RAJ, Regular member. I also have problem sleeping. I am IBS-C . I have now been taking Ambien and it works fairly well. Good luck


----------



## Char28w (Nov 2, 2007)

okay I so understand everbody. I thought I was the only one. At night I lay awake as my partner sleeps. I get so hot and I never was like that. I have my next doctor apt this week and I will ask about the meds some of u guys suggested. And I also understand the dread in working a new job. I just started mine in July and its a battle to get to work on time. I hardly ever go but I'm so slow and full like the good year blimp. My clothes fit awful and I just feel depressed. I've gained weight it seems but the wonderful once a week when I go I'm back to normal. And then I realize how annoying and sickening not going for days really is!


----------



## sense70 (Nov 4, 2007)

You're not alone with this one! I too have problems with sleep especially in the a.m. because I wake up early and then then have lots of gas and just can't seem to fall back asleep because i'm trying to expel the gas. I have found though that if I lay on my left side, it helps with expelling the gas.


----------



## MissSpasm (Nov 6, 2007)

oMg, i have this problem, i wake in the early hrs, and if i move i feel like iv been stabbed and wanna puke! The pain takes my breathe away and i have to lay dead still till the pain settles untill i move again. I wonder if its something to do with an empty stomache, so i have grapes by my bedside and eat a few everytime i wake, only just started this but it may help. I think mine comes from a previous ED. I have IBS-C I lost my last job coz i cdnt carry heavy boxes due to the combined pain in the abdomen and stomache. They fired me. I did spend alot of time in the toilet with no succsess.







so i was being paid to be intimate with the toilet door


----------



## Lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes I have this problem. Morning and evening. Pain is caused by not having a good BM.I am now taking one Colgout at dinnertime (for its side effect) and one Tazac (Australian name - actually Nizatidine) at bedtime, drinking 2 litres of water per day, and taking 1 and half tsp Benefibre after breakfast and after dinner.So far (4 days) it is working. Great BM every morning and no incomplete evacuation. Time will tell!!


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

My gi doc said that I was not working hard enough for him to fill out a 2 page form for the FDA Investigative Drug Exception for Zelnorm. I have been keeping a poop diary and put iton the computer today. Guess what I called it...No sh.t.Anywho I woke up last night all hot and lay awake for an hour and then I got up and had a bowel movement with some little poops. That is a very usual for me. Had little poops all day and some painful. SOS, DDPeace and Good Luck to Everybody...Take Care of Yourselves...Joan


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

Feel like I am talking to myself. Anywho I took some mineral oil last night as I had a VERY INCOMPLETE evacuation yesterday. It worked like a charm.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

mh39, I am exactly the same way. The first 2 hours are often pretty harrowing in terms of pain and then things lighten up. I am not regular though. Like you I exercise, eat carefully (am in middle of elimination diet) and so on.I lie on an inclined bed since I have NERD and that's what's recommended but that doesn't seem to help very much.All I can suggest is to experiment by sitting up at night for a week, if possible. If you feel better then raise the head of your bed and see how you go.Pete


----------

